# My new(short) horse! Positive vibes welcome!



## MissAllySunshine (Nov 16, 2012)

He is stunning! Always a plus about a short horse they are easy to mount! lol


----------



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

MissAllySunshine said:


> He is stunning! Always a plus about a short horse they are easy to mount! lol


LOL True that!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous new horse hope you both have lots of fun together 

I ride a short pony 13.2 hh ;-)


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Beautiful boy! His face and coloration reminds me of my Dixie. A part of me wishes me that Dixie was not 16hh and was shorter like your boy so I could mount without a block XD Congratulations though, I cannot wait to see some more photos


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

dnttouchmyramen said:


> He's only 14.3-15 HH....


And you say that like it makes him short or something.
My fuzzball is 14.2 (14.3 on windy days) and that's tall for a shrimpy tank like me. :lol:

He's very cute too!


----------



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone  He's such a cutie pie! Lockwood, I'm used to biiiiig ol' draft horses since a very good friend of mine owns a rescue, and takes in alot of drafty types, he's short for me LOL! But I certainly am pleased there is less of a distance between me and the ground


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

dnttouchmyramen said:


> Thanks everyone  He's such a cutie pie! Lockwood, I'm used to biiiiig ol' draft horses since a very good friend of mine owns a rescue, and takes in alot of drafty types, he's short for me LOL! But I certainly am pleased there is less of a distance between me and the ground


I was giving you a hard time...:wink:
I came from Warmbloods, OTTBs and Eventers and mine does look very pony-like sometimes, however since I'm no spring chick anymore I very much appreciate less hang time. 
Of course, if I were to be around drafts again, now I will think they are Huge!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! Where I come from a BIG horse is one 15 hh or over. Breed standards for Arabians is 14.1 to 15.1 with a FEW individuals over or under that. So 15 hh looks pretty large from where I stand. He's adorable!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The older I get the more I want a short horse!

Yours is darling!!


----------

